# Maus und Tastatur funktionieren nicht gleichzeitig !?



## evolutionchaos (20. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute,
ein Kumpel von mir hat folgendes Problem:

Wenn er seine Tastatur und seine Maus gleichzeitig anschließt, funktioniert keins von beiden. Einzeln funktionieren sie. Er hat das ganze auch schon mit anderen Mäusen und Tastaturen probiert, oder die USB Anschlüsse getauscht. Hat alles nichts gebracht. Er hat allerdings ein neues Netzteil (550W). Is zwar nicht das beste Netzteil, was es gibt. Aber vom Strom her sollte das alle mal langen oder!?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen

Gruß Karsten


----------



## bierchen (20. Juli 2008)

Komisch. :o
Funktioniert die Maus oder Tastatur, wenn an der USB-Buchse daneben ein anderes Gerät angeschlossen ist (z.B. Gamecontroller)?
Könnte sein, dass die USB-Buchse kaputt ist.

Zur Not würde ich halt Maus oder Tastatur seriell anschließen. Ein Adapter müsste ja dabei sein oder hat man noch übrig.


----------



## evolutionchaos (20. Juli 2008)

bierchen am 20.07.2008 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Komisch. :o
> Funktioniert die Maus oder Tastatur, wenn an der USB-Buchse daneben ein anderes Gerät angeschlossen ist (z.B. Gamecontroller)?
> Könnte sein, dass die USB-Buchse kaputt ist.
> 
> Zur Not würde ich halt Maus oder Tastatur seriell anschließen. Ein Adapter müsste ja dabei sein oder hat man noch übrig.



Funktioniert auch nicht wenn die Tastatur seriell und die Maus per USB angeschlossen wird. 

Hab ja eigentlich auch ziemlich viel Ahnung von PCs und hab bisher auch alles geregelt bekommen. Aber daran verzweifel ich grad^^


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juli 2008)

evolutionchaos am 20.07.2008 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 20.07.2008 17:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist die maus oder tastatur evtl. nur teil eines größeren sets? evtl. blockiert das teil dann, also vereinfacht: zB tastatur sagt "bei mir is ne maus dabei, andere mäuse also ignorieren" ?


boardtreiber sind aber aktuell?


----------



## evolutionchaos (20. Juli 2008)

Herbboy am 20.07.2008 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> ist die maus oder tastatur evtl. nur teil eines größeren sets? evtl. blockiert das teil dann, also vereinfacht: zB tastatur sagt "bei mir is ne maus dabei, andere mäuse also ignorieren" ?
> 
> 
> boardtreiber sind aber aktuell?



ob die tastatur oder maus teil eines sets ist muss ich mal nachfragen. an den boardtreibern kanns aber eigentlich nicht liegen, weil das ganze ja bis vor einer woche noch funktioniert hat.

EDIT: nein gehört keins von beiden zu nem set


----------



## highspeedpingu (20. Juli 2008)

evolutionchaos am 20.07.2008 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 20.07.2008 18:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nochmal für Leute mit langer Leitung (wie mich):
Maus (kein Set-Teil) mit USB Kabel (Kein Funk?)
Tastatur (kein Set-Teil) mit USB Kabel (Kein Funk?)
Kein SET (Tastatur und Maus eines Herstellers) (Funk?)


----------



## evolutionchaos (21. Juli 2008)

highspeedpingu am 20.07.2008 18:49 schrieb:
			
		

> evolutionchaos am 20.07.2008 18:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hat sich erledigt. Haben alles mögliche getestet. Vom Ram bis zum Prozessor und alles mögliche. Betriebssystem neuinstalliert und auch mal Linux probiert. Muss wohl was am Mainboard defekt sein. Ist nich anders zu erklären. Mal schaun ob ich noch eins günstig auftreiben kann   

Trotzdem danke an alle die versucht haben zu helfen


----------

